# Wie stelle ich eine Page online?



## ray2mi (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Habe eine Frage, wenn ich eine Seite gebaut habe, wie bekomme ich diese Seite ins Internet auf den Server sodass sie funktioniert, gibt es da ein Tutorial für?

Und ich habe das Problem das die Page auf iexplorer 6 oder 7 anderst aussieht als bei meinem Firefox. Kann man eine Seite für alle Browser leicht und einfach optimieren?
Danke schonmal
Gruß Ray


----------



## Maik (3. Juni 2007)

Hi,

zum Upload der Webseite auf einen Server benötigst du einen FTP-Client und -Zugang  - siehe hierzu auch http://de.selfhtml.org/projekt/publizieren.htm#ftp

Um dir konkrete Vorschläge zur Optimierung der Seite in allen Browsern geben zu können, solltest du uns einen Einblick in den Quellcode (HTML + CSS) gewähren.


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich danke dir erstmal für die Antwort, ich versuche das auch aus sobald ich die Daten für meinen Server habe.

Zu dem Quelltext, na ja da ist der ja für jede Seite unterschiedlich. Aber ich kopiere einemal einen hinein.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Links</title>

<style type="text/css">
div.bgscroll {
  margin:0px 0px 0px 0px;
  width:718px;
  height:436px;
  border:0px solid red;
  background-image:url(main.jpg);
  background-repeat:no-repeat;
  background-position:center center;
  background-attachment:fixed;
  overflow:auto;
}
</style>

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr>
        <td height="436" width="718">
        <div class="bgscroll"><p>buhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhlerbuhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p>
        			<p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p><p>buhler</p></div>
        </td>
        <tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das schliessende *</head>*- und öffnende *<body>*-Tag fehlt, was funktioniert daran nun nicht in allen Browsern einheitlich?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2007)

Jeder Browser hat seine eigenen Standardeinstellungen für Schriftart/Grösse.

Ein erster Ansatz für einheitliches Aussehen wäre somit, für die verwendeten Elemente per CSS Schriftart/Grösse anzugeben, um die Standardeinstellungen des Browsers loszuwerden.


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2007)

na ich nehem firefox und da ist der scrollbalken normal aber benutze ich explorer, dann links vom balken eine kleine lücke von etwa 1 oder 2 pix...und ich hatte schon oft komische dinge.
ich habe eine seite gebaut und im firefox lief die auch einwandfrei und die größe der Tabelle hat immer hingehauen.
Aber im iex da war erstmal alles verschoben und ich musste konnte nur durch unlogische Zahlenwerte die Page zum laufen bringen. Beispiel.

Die Seite 900 breit mit 3 Spalten von je 100 pix rechts und links.
also 100 - 700 - 100
im firefox sah das auch normal aus, wie es auszusehen hat
im iex musste ich eher sowas schreiben
143 - 400 - 143 
um auf eine gesamtbreite zu kommen von 900, ich hatte keinen Fehler gemacht und selbst mein Lehrer konnte sich das nicht erklären, sowas ist mir aber schon oft passiert.
Deswegen...frage ich


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (5. Juni 2007)

Ich vermute es liegt am Doctype, ohne einen wird manchmal im IE was anderes gemacht, was nicht soll.


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2007)

ufff samy...sorry aber was bedeutet das was du mir grad geschrieben hast? der quellcode?


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2007)

Der PHP-Code ist Samy-Deluxes Signatur, und steht in keinem Kontext zu seiner Antwort.


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2007)

*peinlich*
ahh das wusste ich doch :suspekt: 
ja aber danke, ich werde mal eure tips versuchen und, wenn es Probleme gibt weiß ich ja wo ich Leute finde, die, diese bestimmt knowledge besitzen 

ray


----------



## ray2mi (6. Juni 2007)

OK...es gibt Probleme, wer hätte das gedacht.

Also ich habe nun alle Daten und möchte so nen bissle meine Seite online stellen. Ich habe bei Strato einen FTP Zugang angelegt und mir das Programm FTP Uploader gezogen.

Dort habe ich dann alles versucht einzustellen. Also Ort meiner Daten angegeben. 
Die Internetadresse
der Username (Das ist doch der, den für den FTP Zugang angelegt habe?)
und das dazugehörige Passwort.

Gehe ich nun auf Upload oder auf Verbindungstest dann kommt dann irgendwann eien Fehlermeldung "530 Login incorrect"


----------



## THEPARKBANK (13. Juni 2007)

hallo !

Es gibt schon viel nütliche beiträge aber ich hab ma ein Tutorial gemacht! :suspekt:


Eigene Page Online stellen!

1.Du brauchst nen FTP server!
Hier die antwort darauf wo es einen (mehrere) gibt!
http://www.funpic.de
http://www.kilu.de (zuzeit offline)
http://www.ohost.de

alle haben MySQL und PHP 
ansonsten

2.Daten hochladen!
Das einzige was du brauchst ist ein FTP programm.
Ich persöhnlich benutze FILEZILLA
ansonsten 


so einfach alle deine daten bei deinem FTP programm eingeben und los gehts 


soooooo long


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2007)

@THEPARKBANK: Wenn du dir das Thema von oben nach unten aufmerksam durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass "wir" schon so weit sind: Server und FTP-Software sind vorhanden, nur hängt es nun am FTP-Login @strato.


----------



## THEPARKBANK (13. Juni 2007)

okay sorry wollt bloß nur mal alles zusammen fassen =)


----------



## luukvh (14. Juni 2007)

es hat noch niemand erwähnt das die startseite "index.html" heißen soll ... wahlweise auch index.php; index.htm; index.xhtml ... 

zudem würde ich dir auch vorschlagen das du mal  http://de.selfhtml.org besuchst und mal schaust wie das ganze genau gemacht wird.

dein quelltext ist wirklich nicht vielsagend, sorry.


----------

